# July 2021 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2021)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2021 nominations.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 1, 2021)

Coyote Pups #2 In this thread Coyote pups



			https://www.thephotoforum.com/attachments/850_2050-jpg.245679/


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 1, 2021)

@MSnowy @snowbear I couldn’t get the photo to post in the thread. Keep saying it was too large. Can you add the photo for me please?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2021)

Done


----------



## ntz (Jul 8, 2021)

for me this MSnowy's one is just candidate who must run






original thread here Natures fireworks

regards, ~d


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jul 11, 2021)

ntz said:


> for me this MSnowy's one is just candidate who must run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice in all respects--not to mention the wait for the right instant.


----------



## terri (Jul 11, 2021)

From the Twilight at Derwentwater series, by Thereyougo!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 18, 2021)

Osprey with eel by *@zulu42*  - *https://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/osprey-with-eel.455592/*


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 21, 2021)

This beautifully done macro by @Dean_Gretsch in this thread Weekly challenge 7/17 - 7/23 That’s Why They Call It The Blues


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 23, 2021)

*@jcdeboever*   B&W Challenge week 25\26: Patterns - Week 25|26 B&W Challenge: Patterns


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 27, 2021)

Endless prison cell bars by @gnagel 




__





						Ohio State Reformatory
					

I've been sharing some images from this old prison. Here is a collection of a dozen (with a few repeaters).   This prison was the filming location of "Shawshank Redemption". Although I enjoyed that movie, I was far more interested in the prison's history and its architecture. I also very much...



					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 27, 2021)

untitled long exposure by @Vieri 




__





						Two long exposures on the coasts of Brittany, France
					

I love the surreal feeling created by the use of long exposures in the landscape, as well as the compositional power they provide in terms of the ability to create leading lines out of nowhere. Here two images from the coasts of Brittany, in France, a destination I really love and I can't wait...



					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 27, 2021)

color abstract #4 by @Pomo 




__





						Color abstract #4
					

color abstract #4 by Pomo, on Flickr



					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 27, 2021)

I'll add one

"NYC Newsstand..."  by: @enezdez


----------



## PJM (Jul 28, 2021)

I would like to nominate Loon Chick...,  416a7244_5x7w-jpg.246696, by  @mnmcote but I can not get the attached image to show here. Can someone please help?


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 31, 2021)

FEED MEEEEE! - *FEED MEEEEE! *
@jeffashman


----------



## Space Face (Jul 31, 2021)

I'll nominate this wee stunner from @weepete   -    Easdale Island Quarries


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 31, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> FEED MEEEEE! - *FEED MEEEEE! *
> @jeffashman
> 
> View attachment 246804


Thank you!


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 31, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'll nominate this wee stunner from @weepete   -    Easdale Island Quarries


I second the nomination.


----------

